# Molly question



## katielm (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a 10 gallon tank that's been set up for several months now. We have 3 mollies, 2 guppies, and a mini frog. One of the male mollies has contracted what seems to be popeye. This is my first tank, and from what I've read so far I've read that popeye is generally accompanied by the fish hanging out at the bottom of the tank. He's acting normal other than when I was feeding them he seemed to be having a hard time seeing the food. Is there anything else that can be causing this? 

As a side note, I read on another fish site to add aquarium salt when the fish show signs of this and it had been a while since I added their aquarium salt, do I did that. And all the other fish are fine. 

:help: please!! Thanks!

Here are some pictures of the affected male.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Most livebearers like guppies and mollies do best in salted water. 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons. When you do water changes, first replace the evaporated water with unsalted water, then once you remove water, salt the replacement water.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

If his condition does not get beter try using medicine that treats this disease. Like Melfix.


----------



## katielm (Jun 19, 2006)

I added the melafix treatment to the water and the instructions on the back said to remove the activated carbon if possible. Does this mean to remove the entire filter and if so for how long? 

Thanks again!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, not the whole filter, just the black stuff in it.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

my carbon is not black thats odd lol....


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

well it might be ina a package thats white.....but carbon is almost always black, unless its a diamond :lol:.......


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

i noticed this on one of my mollies last night also. did it get better? i got the melafix.*spelling may be wrong* LOL but how long did you treat it with melafix for it to get better?? hope all is well
~jamie


----------

